

Node.js modules you should know about: hashish - Altreus
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-hashish/

======
antihero
I wish these articles offered more in the way of "how you would do this with
standard JS, and how this improves that". Then we can see what we really gain
from it.

------
huskyr
What's the purpose of using this over underscore?

~~~
mdg
you cant pimp the startup that way

------
lucian1900
Not quite PyMOTW, but still interesting.

